# Diamondback Sync'r came today, OK to ride on blacktop trail?



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Diamondback Sync'r came today, OK to ride on blacktop trail? I want to get used to bike, get in biking shape and wait for trails to dry up. I got helmet, gloves, padded under shorts, mtb shorts, tool kit, patch kit, spare tubes, first aid kit, pump, hydration pack, and tire levers. I'm itching to get out and ride!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats!,
Yeah man, get out and ride. doesn't matter what the surface is, have fun!
The quicker you get on single track, though, the quicker you'll get use to the bike.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

*Diamondback Sync'r*









This thing is sweet! It has the Rockshox Recon Solo Air fork. It is an air shock but not sure if it has a coil also? I'm impressed with some of the stuff like clamp on grips, sweet pedals with lots of nubs and good tires.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hook, line and sphincter... have fun with it!
--sParty


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

This pedals way better than my old rigid Cannondale tank. High gear sure isn't very fast but i suppose that is due to the 1x9 drivetrain. I think I may put a dropper seat post on it later, I think I will feel more comfortable going downhill and also might be easier to get on and off.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Diamondback seem to be putting out some decent value rigs of late. Release, Catch, Oso, Atroz, SyncR etc. Enjoy the new ride


----------

